# can compaq-presario-cq5110y be used for gaming?



## androog (Jan 4, 2010)

I MIGHT BUY A compaq-presario-cq5110y FROM A FRIEND FOR $200, and i want to know if i can use it to play wow, the new star trek mmo, total war empire, games like that. i would plan to put in a new video card at least, but what else do i need? and what video card do you suggest?


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello androog, and welcome to TSF!

Yes you will be able to play those games, i highly recommend upgrading the graphic card however.

Heres the specs of the computer: http://www.review2.net/desktops/compaq-presario-cq5110y

I recommend purchasing a graphic card with around 512 mb of memory, unless you want to get a faster one, it will require you to also upgrade your power supply unit.

Heres a good example:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...392&cm_re=nvidia_512mb-_-14-150-392-_-Product - $59.99

This graphic card won't give you full ultimate settings on your games, but it will be about 80%-85%, full being %100.

This graphic card only requires a 350 watt PSU, that way you can keep the current psu that you have in your computer.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you definitely need a new video card but the card suggested by cdx can't play new games cause it has a 64 bit bus speed and that's bad
you need another 200$ to spend it on a new video card and a new Power Supply
Geforce 9800 GTX: 
110$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=Geforce_9800_GTX-_-14-125-096-_-Product
Power Supply: Corsair 650 W:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=Corsair 650 W
Price: 90$


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Ah yes, thank you Rockmaster i did not see that. Please follow rockmaster's advice as it will be a much bigger improvement.


----------

